# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Питание детей

## Наталья Медведева

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно составить полноценное вегетарианское питание для детей 1 и 3 года? Чем вы кормите детишек в этом возрасте? Может быть, где-то есть статьи докторов аюрведы на тему именно полноценного питания детей в раннем возрасте?

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

До пяти лет (ну или хотя бы до двух) основным продуктом для ребенка является материнское молоко. Все остальное - лишь дополнительно и по желанию ребенка. Мы ничем особенным не кормим, ребенок ест все то же самое, что и мы сами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Дорогие преданные, скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно составить полноценное вегетарианское питание для детей 1 и 3 года? Чем вы кормите детишек в этом возрасте? Может быть, где-то есть статьи докторов аюрведы на тему именно полноценного питания детей в раннем возрасте?
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Наталья, для детишек подходит то же здоровое питание, что и для родителей. Кроме острых специй.
Основной рацион такой, как учил Шрила Прабхупада.
В обед основное- это крупы  *с бобовыми блюдами*(обязательно!), овощные блюда, можно хлеб недрожжевой.
Вечером качественное горячее молоко с сухофруктами, Шрила Прабхупада пил с бананами.

На завтрак и полдник что-то полезное: орехи, домашние молочные продукты, фрукты и т.д.(Малыш подскажет, что ему необходимо)

Чтобы ребёнок не был разбалованным в питании, кормите его вместе со всей семьёй. Не надо готовить отдельно ему и нельзя заставлять есть насильно. 
Здоровья Вашему Малышу!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Некоторые родители не знают о важности бобовых блюд в питании! Но бобовые необходимы, они дают силу нашему телу.
Это могут быть разнообразные подливки, запеканки, котлетки и т.п.(детям очень понравится) :smilies: 

Раньше в Гурукулу не брали тех детей, которые не были приучены к полноценному питанию с рисом, бобовыми и овощами.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> До пяти лет основным продуктом для ребенка является материнское молоко. Все остальное - лишь дополнительно и по желанию ребенка.


Вы ничего не путаете? Я насчет пяти, в этом возрасте ребенок весит под 17 кг.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

мама ,боюсь,не выживет.
такую пиявку кормить молоком.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А,вот что хочу сказать.
Диатез у нас от всего покупного,даже если на этикетке написано "для детей": дорогих безглютеновых каш(Правда он  и не ест их.),от Агуши ,Агуша эта вообще жють.

Таким образом,нужно самим готовить,если  хочешь здорового ребёнка.Каши самим,овощи ,творог....

Чёрный хлеб,пшеничная,овсяная ,гречневая каша,творог,сливочное масло,супы из  фасоли и мунг дала-обязательно.Правда  малой есть мало,зато я  сама стараюсь.
Старшие дети тоже самое ,плюс салаты .
И приходится кальций пить,т.к у старшей дочери были проблемы с суставами ,в переходный возраст такое случается.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вы ничего не путаете? Я насчет пяти, в этом возрасте ребенок весит под 17 кг.


Не так? А что скажете Вы, дорогой Двиджати пуджака прабху, как представитель официальной медицины, про питание деток?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Не так? А что скажете Вы, дорогой Двиджати пуджака прабху, как представитель официальной медицины, про питание деток?


До шести месяцев - только грудное молоко. Даже в воде нет потребности. С шести вводится прикорм. Тут и самскара подоспеет - первое кормление злаками. Грудное молоко - сколько будет - год, полтора, два... Больше уже и без необходимости, это как правило одно кормление в сутки, носящее скорее символический характер поощрения. Насчет пяти лет... пардон странно представить пятилетнего мальчика, лезущего матери под одежду в поисках соска. 

Есть фундаментальное руководство по педиатрии (американское) где сказано буквально следующее, "нет никаких проблем в том, чтобы ребенок с самого рождения находился на вегетарианском питании, в этом случае родители должны позаботиться о том, чтобы оно было сбалансированным по содержанию основных питательных веществ".

Выражаясь нашим языком - рис-дал-сабджи-молоко (молочные продукты). Надо стараться чтобы в рационе было достаточно белка, ребенку нужно расти. Вот смотрите, как пишет опытная и любящая мать Нада-бинду-видхарини 




> супы из фасоли и мунг дала-обязательно


Золотые слова. Недостаток белка самая главная "дыра" в диете, которую, по моим наблюдениям допускают преданные. Дал, дал и еще раз дал... Орехи... Ничего тут хитрого нет, один голый здравый смысл.

Мой сын за 14 (страх Господен!) лет на лактовегетарианском питании из 3750 гр. 54 см. превратился в мускулистого мужика 175 см. с 43-м размером ноги, увесистыми кулакам, отлично развитого интеллектуально.

----------


## vitalik21

> Есть фундаментальное руководство по педиатрии (американское) где сказано буквально следующее, "нет никаких проблем в том, чтобы ребенок с самого рождения находился на вегетарианском питании, в этом случае родители должны позаботиться о том, чтобы оно было сбалансированным по содержанию основных питательных веществ".


Харе Кришна Двиджати пуджака прабху, не могли бы дать ссылку на данное руководство. Хочу дать его обеспокоившимся родственникам почитать.




> супы из фасоли и мунг дала-обязательно


Дорогие преданные. Поделитесь рецептом супов из фасоли и мунг дала.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Только что накормила маленького привереду  творогом.
Готовлю творог так:
молоко подержала в тепле(молоко фермерское),оно превратилось в простокавашу,потом нагрела ,створожила,чуть остудила и на друшлаг (как его там пишется правильно).
Потом на сковородке  хороший такой кусочек масла сливочного растопила  ,туда этот творог ,слегка его   с маслом варю,не долго.Потом посыпаю специями(асафетида ,чёрная соль ,хмели сунели).
Вот с этим творогом  хорошо кушать хлеб чёрный.

Не знаю по правилам ли это,но  тёплый творог гораздо лучше усваивается ,чем холодный(с сахаром).Творог сладкий едим крайне редко.И то,не с сахаром,а с изюмом (предварительно вымоченном).



Супы делаю ежедневно.Или фасоль или дал (маш ,мунг) или жёлтый колотый горох.Дети рубают за милую душу.

В дал кладу брокколи и цветную капусту,морковь.Картошку не  кладу.Картошки мы вообще мало едим.



Всё таки,мы маловато едим молочного...Ввиду отсутствия оного хорошего качества.
Посему  принимаем витамины периодически,маленьким даю Д3 до 3 лет обязательно зимой.



К сладкому не приучаю.Кушаем в одно и тоже время.Каши утром и суп днём ,а молоко вечером-обязательно.Так же обязателен чёрный хлеб и салаты.


Баловство по выходным.Рулеты всякие,торты,пироги....Ну и если хотят позволяю конфеток пару штук ежедневно.




Каши.
Наши любимые-это  пшеничная на воде,овсяная на воде с бананами,взбитыми блендером.
Каши на молоке -тяжеловаты...Редко едим такие.Молоко пьём отдельно ото всего.

За завтраком допускаю бутерброды с паниром ,присыпанным специями(асафетида,чёр соль,хмели сунели).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поделитесь рецептом супов из фасоли и мунг дала.


С радостью:

http://www.vedic-culture.in.ua/world...dal/index.html
*Супы и блюда из бобовых*

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> мама ,боюсь,не выживет.
> такую пиявку кормить молоком.




мужнина сестра своего младшего до 5 кормила,сейчас ему 15,лосяш такой,да я в ЖК казала фоты.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> . Насчет пяти лет... пардон странно представить пятилетнего мальчика, лезущего матери под одежду в поисках соска.


ну и не представляйте :smilies: 
а кстати до скольки лет мама Яшода кормила Кришну грудью?и на колени сажала?

----------


## Светлана )

Еще важный момент: в детстве закладываются привычки к определенным продуктам, порой на всю жизнь. Поэтому лучше не давайте ребенку то, что в гуне невежества и страсти. Есть риск, что ребенок "подсядет" на что-нибудь типа чипсов, кока-колы или шоколада.
"Так как само растение чай имеет перевес гун страсти и невежества, то сам тонизирующий эффект вызывает увеличение психической энергии, находящейся в страсти и невежестве. В еще большей степени это относится к кофе. Таким образом, появляется тонус действовать, но деятельность в таком сознании не приведет нас к счастью. Тоже самое касается и какао. Кроме того, чай, кофе и какао имеют определенную особенность в своем тонизирующем действии. Сначала тонус на некоторое время поднимается, а затем сильно падает. В результате возникают качели, которые и приводят нас к постепенному развитию зависимости(!) от этих продуктов. Таким образом есть риск незаметно для себя стать больным человеком, с постоянными перепадами психического и физического тонуса. Именно это и происходит при стабильном употреблении этих тоников. Кофе, кроме того, постепенно нарушает проводимость и ритм сердца, какао является катализатором аллергических реакций, а всеми любимый чай вызывает определенные расстройства сна, что приводит человека к заторможенности и некоторому снижению умственных способностей.
О.Г.Торсунов - Питание в благости ч.5

Исследования в этой области проводились, в частности, учеными из американской Национальной медицинской лаборатории в Брукхэвене (Нью-Йорк). Их эксперименты показали, что шоколад ...вызывает зависимость, принципиально не отличающуюся от той, которая развивается у тех, кто употребляет кокаин и героин.В мозге происходит выброс нейромедиатора дофамина, который отвечает за появление ощущения удовольствия.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> а кстати до скольки лет мама Яшода кормила Кришну грудью?и на колени сажала?


Более того, уже седая, престарелая Малини (супруга Шривасы Тхакура), кормила грудью сорокалетнего Господа Нитьянанду, тоже на колени брала... А мы тут при чем?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> чай имеет перевес гун страсти и невежества, то сам тонизирующий эффект вызывает увеличение психической энергии, находящейся в страсти и невежестве. В еще большей степени это относится к кофе.


А что говорит об этом классическая Аюрведа, где Олег Генадиевич взял такую информацию? Особенно кофе, пришедшее к нам из Южной Америки, и которое в силу этого не могло быть упомянуто в Ведах... Как будет кофе на Санскрите?... Бог с ним с чаем... хоть и это китайский гость...




> шоколад ...вызывает зависимость, принципиально не отличающуюся от той, которая развивается у тех, кто употребляет кокаин и героин.


Героин и шоколад... такого я еще не слышал! Круто!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Более того, уже седая, престарелая Малини (супруга Шривасы Тхакура), кормила грудью сорокалетнего Господа Нитьянанду, тоже на колени брала... А мы тут при чем?




при том,что это не так уж и отвратительно :smilies: есть зрелища похуже,чем 5 летний ребенок,сосущий грудь..например-первоклассники,курящие в кустях после школы,и ругающиеся матом.я регулярно такую картину наблюдала из окошка.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> мужнина сестра своего младшего до 5 кормила,сейчас ему 15,лосяш такой,да я в ЖК казала фоты.


я по себе меряю.на 3  дите сдулась,да и девок в 2 года отучила,надоели до чёртиков.

----------


## Светлана )

> Героин и шоколад... такого я еще не слышал! Круто!


Нил Барнард 
 доктор медицины, основатель и президент Комитета врачей за ответственную медицину:

"Шоколад вызывает привыкание. Исследователи нашли в шоколаде целый ряд веществ, которые лежат в основе его приятного воздействия на мозг. Сам вкус шоколада вызывает опиатный эффект в мозгу. Тягу к шоколаду подавляют те же медицинские препараты, которые блокируют действие героина и морфина.

...Дело в том, что по своей сути шоколад – наркотик, вызывающий привыкание. Его воздействие нацелено на тот, же участок мозга, что и действие героина и морфина. Во введении мы видели, насколько резко налоксон, блокирующий действие опиатов, уменьшает привлекательность шоколада. Когда в ходе эксперимента в Мичиганском университете (University of Michigan) добровольцам был введен в кровь блокиратор опиатов, а затем предложен поднос с закусками, налоксон не убавил популярности поп-корна. Интерес не пропал и к крекерам и сухарикам, что означает, что они привлекают нас не приливом опиатов... Другими словами, сладкий вкус и кремовидная текстура шоколада бесспорно несут приятные ощущения, но сила привлекательности шоколада зависит от силы его воздействия на мозг. Стоит нейтрализовать его действие на мозг, как шоколад теряет для человека свои магнетические чары"...


Намного богаче шоколад сходным с кофеином веществом теобромином (буквально, «пища богов»). Теобромин – стимулянт сродни кофеину как по химической структуре, так и по наличию «бодрящего» эффекта, хотя и более мягкого.
Шоколад также содержит фенилэтиламин, или ФЭА, амфетаминоподобное вещество, правда, в десять раз меньшем количестве, чем сыр чеддар или салями.3,4 В очень малых количествах в шоколаде находятся вещества родственные тетрагидроканнабинолу (ТГК), активному компоненту марихуаны. Что общего у шоколада и марихуаны? Вот, что обнаружили ученые. Клетки мозга в норме производят химическое вещество анандамид, которое родственно ТГК. Некоторые вещества, содержащиеся в шоколаде, задерживают распад анандамида в мозгу, поэтому приятное воздействие этого вещества на мозг длится больше естественной нормы.5

Таким образом, шоколад представляет собой не какое-то одно наркоподобное вещество, это – аптечный склад: немного легких опиатов, кофеин, амфетаминоподобные вещества, эквивалент дымка марихуаны – все упаковано в нежный сладкий вкус. 
Ссылки на исследования

1. Drewnowski A, Krahn DD, Demitrack MA, Nairn K, and Gosnell BA. Taste responses and preferences for sweet high-fat foods: evidence for opioid involvement. Physiol Behav 1992;51:371-379.

2. Pennington JAT. Bowes and Church’s Food Values of Portions Commonly Used, Seventeenth Edition (Philadelphia: Lippincott-Raven, 1998), p.383.

3. Koehler PE, Eitenmiller RR. High pressure liquid chromatographic analysis of tyramine, phenylethylamine and tryptamine in sausage, cheese, and chocolate. J of Food Sci 1978;43:1245-7.

4. Hurst WJ, Martin RA, Zoumas, BL. Biogenic amines in chocolate: a review. Nutr Rep Intl 1982;26:1081-6. 

5. di Tomaso E, Beltramo M, Piomelli D. Brain cannabinoids in chocolate. Nature 1996;382:677-8.

6. Tuomisto T, Hetherington MM, Morris MF, Tuomisto MT, Turjanmaa V, Lappalainen R. Psychological and physiological characteristics of sweet food «addiction.» Int ] Eat Disord 1999;25:169-75.

7. Michener W, Rozin P. Pharmacological versus sensory factors in the satiation of chocolate craving. Physiol Behav 1994; 56:419-22.

8. Macdiarmid JI, Hetherington MM. Mood modulation by food: an exploration of affect and cravings in «chocolate addicts.» Br ] Clin Psychol l995;34:129-38. 

9. Drewnowski A. Taste preferences and food intake. Annu Rev Nutr 1997;17: 237-53.

10. Michell GF, Mebane AH, Billings CK. Effect of bupropion on chocolate craving. Am ] Psychiatry 1989;146:119-20. 

11. Shapira NA, Goldsmith TD, McElroy SL. Treatment of binge-eating disorder with topiramate: a clinical case series. J Clin Psychiatry 2000 May;61(5):368-72.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> при том,что это не так уж и отвратительно


Малини и Нитьянанда - это восхитительно. Вы неверно поняли меня. Этот пример был приведен мной как пример проявления ватсалья-расы, которому мы не можем подражать в этих телах. Причем здесь курящие и матерящиеся школьники я вообще не понимаю.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Нил Барнард 
>  доктор медицины


Потрясающий сайт. Доктор медицины - MD - это просто дипломированный врач, такой же как и я. Меня подобный псевдонаучный мусор для весомости украшенный ссылками на научные статьи, которые никто не удосужится перечитать, не впечатляет. На этом же сайте статьи: "сахар-наркотик", " сыр и молочные продукты - наркотик", что же вы скрывали эту ценнейшую информацию от нас... Шоколад-сахар-молоко-сыр-марихуана-героин...  Цепь зла. Для меня фраза "шоколад-слабый стимулятор, от которого можно попасть в зависимость" и "шоколад все равно что героин и марихуана" не одно и то же. 




> Шоколад вызывает привыкание


Все вызывает привыкание. Секс, чтение книг, телевизор, интернет, купание в море, массаж, спорт, йога, приятная погода - все этот вызывает привыкание. А какое привыкание вызывает Кришна!!!!! Трансцендентное привыкание, зависимость, граничащая с помешательством, переходящая в отчаяние!

----------


## Светлана )

> Шоколад-сахар-молоко-сыр-марихуана-героин...  Цепь зла. Для меня фраза "шоколад-слабый стимулятор, от которого можно попасть в зависимость" и "шоколад все равно что героин и марихуана" не одно и то же.


Cахар, молоко и сыр, если вегетарианский, не относятся к гуне тамаса. Не дадут депрессии и "синдрома отмены". В отличие от кофе, чая и шоколада... Можно поэкспериментировать  :mmm: 
Трансцендентное привыкание к Кришне, зависимость, граничащая с помешательством, переходящая в отчаяние - другое дело!

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну мы и не о 40-летних детях говорим.
про курящих это к тому,что Вы говорили страшно представить
а вообще личное дело каждой женщины до скольки кормить,и если Вы чего-то не понимаете-это не значит ,что оно неправильное.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> что Вы говорили страшно представить


Не "страшно", а "странно". Это не одно и то же слово.




> а вообще личное дело каждой женщины до скольки кормить,и если Вы чего-то не понимаете-это не значит ,что оно неправильное.


Я не говорил, что правильно, а что не правильно, а всего-лишь изложил свое мнение в ответ на просьбу Прабху, никому своего мнения не навязываю. Я не посягаю на право женщины делать что бы то ни было. Я не претендую на то, что я вообще что-то понимаю. Например я не понимаю, как вы ухитряетесь находить в моих словах то, чего там нет. 

Напоминаю, у меня, как и у каждого, есть данное мне Богом право иметь свое мнение и открыто его высказывать, в частности на данном форуме.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

чёт прям в дебри  уж.

Можно привыкнуть ко всему ,если быть параноиком или шизиком.В том числе и к сисе не так привыкнуть как надо....Или наоборот слишком шарахать дитя от оной (и от шоколаду этого).
Мои дети не привязаны болезненно,хоть и едят этот шок и смотрят фильмы...Тут иное.Ввиду слабого разума  детей,я контролирую всё опасное:-)



Мамы -фанатички меня пугают.И преданные-фанатики тоже.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, не очень хорошо объявлять на форуме во всеуслышанье, что дети вайшнавов едят непрасад.
У нас у многих есть недочёты в воспитании. мне кажется не стоит это афишировать.
Простите :namaste:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ну это всё пошло уже частное мнение,не касается темы.Нужно вернутся в тему и  развивать её.
В самом деле.

Давайте делиться опытом вкусных,полезных блюд в сознании Кришны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Давайте делиться! :smilies: 
Очень вкусная получается намазка на хлеб: Масло сливочное смешать в блендере с листьями сухой морской капусты (предварительно листья слегка смочить). Можно добавить асафетиду и чёрную соль.

Полезно :good:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

спасибо,попробуем,чёрная соль  не противновато выходит...?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  Мои мумзики все любят её.

----------


## Светлана )

> чёт прям в дебри  уж.
> 
> Ввиду слабого разума  детей,я контролирую всё опасное:-)


и я про то ж!

[/QUOTE] Мамы -фанатички меня пугают.И преданные-фанатики тоже.[/QUOTE]
Нада-Бинду, ты веришь, что я не фанатик? :crazy:

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

попробуйте делать миндальное и кунжутное молочко в блендере с водой и мёдом - в место употребления тетрапачного и покупного молочного с не понятной достоверностью его происхождения
вот например заметка в RBC.ru про только лишь один компонент (ни кто не задает вопросов например - а каковы дозы гормонов в молоке, а кому нибудь в голову приходила идея - проверить молоко на радиоактивность Дозиметром ?) добавляемый в тетрапачную промышленную молочную продукции, да и ни кто не дает гарантий что частники фермеры для сохранности тоже не добавляют консерванты: 
Молоко убивает 
Тетрациклин — хорошая штука: добавление подобных ему антибиотиков в продукты питания увеличивает сроки их хранения, а обогащенный ими корм для животных и птицы стимулирует рост. Видимо, поэтому Роспотребнадзор ввел нормы содержания тетрациклина в пищевых продуктах на уровне 100 мкг/кг. Это в десять раз больше по сравнению с советскими нормами. Одно плохо — тетрациклин вреден для здоровья, и его использование даже в медицинских целях сейчас ограничено.
Читать полностью: http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2012/09/12/ma...62949984697453 
http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2012/09/12/ma...62949984697453

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> а кому нибудь в голову приходила идея - проверить молоко на радиоактивность Дозиметром ?)


 А миндаль с кунжутом проверяли?
Если учесть, что это продукты, выращенные ой как от нас далеко, и пока они к нам попали, где только они не побывали...я бы не стала рисковать и кормить ими детей.

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

позвольте себе быть собой, а другим - быть другими,
о чём спор, каждый выбирает себе сам - что выбираешь то и получаешь, 
Не говорю о том что в Индии и в Китае оптовая сельская продукция на 90% генно модифицированная, знаю конкретных специалистов - проводивших исследования продающихся и поставляемых в оптовых масштабах сельско хозяйственной продукции из Индии и Китая, тот же классический рис басмати вы не найдете в продаже не генно модифицированный и даже черный чай.

По теме добавок в молоко - привел официально признанный факт лишь об одном компоненте, что в молочной продукции используют в качестве консервантов большие дозы устаревших антибиотиков к тому же давно запрещенных из за побочных эффектов, 
еще умалчивают что кроме антибиотиков, в молоке большие дозы гормонов - которые естественно влияют на организм, не говоря уже о том что дозиметры показывают практически на всем молочном завышение показаний по промышленному радиоизотопу цезий 137. 
Профессиональные йоги и його терапевты давно знают о токсичности и радиоактивности современного молока и молочной продукции - из за того что коров кормят комбикормами содержащий гормоны, стимуляторы и ветеринарные противо маститные антибиотики - они нужны для повышения надоев и профилактики, но все они переходят и в молоко.
Обычно убрав из рациона промышленную молочную продукцию - исчезают все виды простуд, выделение слизи, кашляние, насморки, воспаления и грибковые заболевания. 
Миндальное молочко всем известный полезный и питательный продукт - проблем его сделать в блендере ни каких нет.
Кунжут - про него и дети знают что имеет саттвичную природу, вследствие чего регулярное его употребление повышает уровень Саттвы в организме.
Проблем тоже нет ни каких делать кунжутное молочко с водой мёдом и специями - тем более он согревает, в нашем климате это пригодится.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> о токсичности и радиоактивности современного молока и молочной продукции - из за того что коров кормят комбикормами содержащий гормоны, стимуляторы и ветеринарные противо маститные антибиотики - они нужны для повышения надоев и профилактики, но все они переходят и в молоко.


Что касается "токсичности" - можно покупать деревенскую молочку от частников, а не с крупных ферм. 





> дозиметры показывают практически на всем молочном завышение показаний по промышленному радиоизотопу цезий 137.


Откуда эта информация и что вы хотите этим сказать? 





> Проблем тоже нет ни каких делать кунжутное молочко с водой мёдом и специями - тем более он согревает, в нашем климате это пригодится.


Преданные Кришны никогда не откажутся от молочных продуктов, потому что это часть кухни Кришны. 
И молоко правильнее всего пить горячим, - так оно тоже согревает. В холодное время не надо холодные молочные продукты вкушать. Да и вообще с согреванием от еды у лактовегетарианцев проблем нет. 

Насчет исчезновения излишней капхи после прекращения приема молочки - это так. Но решением является не полное исключение молочных продуктов из рациона, а их сокращение. Например, панир, сыр или творог, согласно Аюрведе, не предназначены для ежедневного потребления. А от одного стакана горячего молока в день капха не увеличится. Рекомендованная норма обычно даже больше, ок. 1 литра молока в день.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> позвольте себе быть собой, а другим - быть другими,
> о чём спор, каждый выбирает себе сам - что выбираешь то и получаешь, 
> Не говорю о том что в Индии и в Китае оптовая сельская продукция на 90% генно модифицированная, знаю конкретных специалистов - проводивших исследования продающихся и поставляемых в оптовых масштабах сельско хозяйственной продукции из Индии и Китая, тот же классический рис басмати вы не найдете в продаже не генно модифицированный и даже черный чай.
> 
> По теме добавок в молоко - привел официально признанный факт лишь об одном компоненте, что в молочной продукции используют в качестве консервантов большие дозы устаревших антибиотиков к тому же давно запрещенных из за побочных эффектов, 
> еще умалчивают что кроме антибиотиков, в молоке большие дозы гормонов - которые естественно влияют на организм, не говоря уже о том что дозиметры показывают практически на всем молочном завышение показаний по промышленному радиоизотопу цезий 137. 
> Профессиональные йоги и його терапевты давно знают о токсичности и радиоактивности современного молока и молочной продукции - из за того что коров кормят комбикормами содержащий гормоны, стимуляторы и ветеринарные противо маститные антибиотики - они нужны для повышения надоев и профилактики, но все они переходят и в молоко.
> Обычно убрав из рациона промышленную молочную продукцию - исчезают все виды простуд, выделение слизи, кашляние, насморки, воспаления.......


А почему именно молоко Вас беспокоит?
Проверяйте все продукты! Не ешьте рис,гречку, которую травят с вертолётов. 

Запомнилась история, рассказанная одной молодой Мамой:
Она покупала у корейцев проростки сои. С ней рядом была полуторагодовалая Дочка. Когда они уже уходили, продавец догнала их и шепотом предупредила:«Дочке это блюдо не давай кушать, плохо росло...»

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Молочные продукты для детей, конечно, надо постараться покупать самые лучшие. В идеале от домашней Коровы. Молоко давать горячее или тёплое, и не будет никакой слизи и т.п.

----------

